# 3.5 Character Generator?



## Ogrork the Mighty (Jan 15, 2009)

Can anyone suggest a 3.5 character generator? One of my players is looking for one...


----------



## S. Baldrick (Jan 15, 2009)

I use PCGen.  

PCGen :: Overview


----------



## Treebore (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't know how comprehensive it is, but it does allow you to add whatever you want, so....


3rd Edition Dungeons & Dragons Character Generator Download - Softpedia


----------



## AJCarrington (Jan 15, 2009)

If you've got access to Excel: HeroForge

Regards,

AJC


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Jan 15, 2009)

If you want some polished app, have a look at RPGXplorer and HeroLab. Both are continuously worked on, to enable it to enter more and more things. If I recall correctly, the demo versions are feature complete, but allow characters only up to level 5. In both cases the community is helpfull, the devleopers are very responsive.

On the free software side, there is still Redblade, though the developer seems to have sort of 'vanished'.


----------



## TheRealRonn (Jan 16, 2009)

Javascript 3.5 Character Generator Lite


----------



## Obryn (Jan 16, 2009)

IMHO, HeroForge is the best.  There's a bit of a learning curve, but once you do, it's efficient, accurate, and detailed.

-O


----------



## malraux (Jan 16, 2009)

If you are ok with laptops at the table, and especially if its either a castor or a character with lots of buffs happening dynamically, I recommend DMGenie.  The printed character sheets are ok, but where the program rocks is taking care of spells and other buffs.


----------



## Kerrick (Jan 16, 2009)

A Google search for D&D generators turned up something called Role Playing Master right here on ENWorld. It looks to be really useful - resources for the DM and players (inc. PC generation), and totally customizable.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Jan 17, 2009)

S. Baldrick said:


> I use PCGen.
> 
> PCGen :: Overview




Does PCGen incorporate 3.5 non-Core materials?


----------



## aboyd (Jan 17, 2009)

PCGen comes with a huge "book list" of OGL 3.5 compatible stuff.  However, it's almost ALL OGL stuff.  Therefore, you will not find any of the Complete _______ series books, as none of them are OGL.

So you can make great core classes, add in some stuff from Goodman Games or other 3PP, and have a really nice character sheet.  But if you want to make a Hexblade or Spellthief or Dragon Shaman, then you need to move over to HeroForge (with the extra SpellForge sheet).


----------



## S. Baldrick (Jan 18, 2009)

Ogrork the Mighty said:


> Does PCGen incorporate 3.5 non-Core materials?




This website has modules for the Complete Adventurer, the Complete Warrior, the Complete Divine, the Complete Arcane, Libris Morits, the Dragonlance Campaign Sourcebook, and the Eberron Campaign Sourcebook.  However, these modules were written for an older version of the product.  The version that that they were written for has a noticeable bug on not printing out the correct Will save when you export to either HTML format or PDF format.   There is a link at the page the points to the version of PCGen that the modules were written for.  Would these modules work with a newer version?  I doubt it but I honestly have tried them either.  

Here is the website if you want to check it out:  
Sterling Wiki : DnD - PC Gen browse


----------

